# Anybody here order from heaven gifts



## Franky3 (5/12/18)

Hi guys and girls. Any of you regularly order or plan to order from heaven gifts? 

Reason for me asking is that I won a 20$ gift card a while back from them. Its valid untill the end of December. I went to look at what I could possibly get but for me spending that much on just getting the stuff here is not worth it.

I were just wondering if there is anybody that order on a regular basis and if I could possibly piggyback on your order. I would give you the gift card and put in a small order. Well thats the idea anyway.

If you have a better idea or think its a dumb idea please let me know. If this is not allowed then please remove my post.

I just dont want it going to waste.

Let me know. 

Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Franky3 (7/12/18)

Ok so it seems there isn't a lot of interest in this.

Was this posted in the wrong thread or is there really no one buying fron heaven gifts willing to take a chance. Any help or advice? 

Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (7/12/18)

@Franky3 heavens gift is a massive store , I have bought with no issues

Be aware you are at mercy of post office tho

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Franky3 (7/12/18)

How is the shipping on batteries. I know thats one thing that not a lot of companies want to ship.

I dont mind waiting on stuff. I just want to use my gift card and not see it go to waste. 

Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Beserker786 (7/12/18)

I tried to buy something, though didn’t have PayPal and had to pay for shipping even though I had a voucher, so I just let it slide. The voucher is a one use item also.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Constantbester (7/12/18)

I also won a voucher once. it just subtracted the amount from my order total...maybe they changed it...

There might be a chance that I will order something from them later this month. When exactly does you're code expire?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Franky3 (7/12/18)

My voucher expires the end of December. I have some stuff that I want to order and with the voucher it comes to just over 20$. But with shipping costing 49$ its not really worth it for me. 

Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Constantbester (7/12/18)

I will let you know around the 20th if I will be ordering.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Franky3 (7/12/18)

Thank you very much. I will greatly appreciate it. 

Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (7/12/18)

Franky3 said:


> How is the shipping on batteries. I know thats one thing that not a lot of companies want to ship.
> 
> I dont mind waiting on stuff. I just want to use my gift card and not see it go to waste.
> 
> Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


Generally batteries are a no go

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (7/12/18)

Franky3 said:


> How is the shipping on batteries. I know thats one thing that not a lot of companies want to ship.
> 
> I dont mind waiting on stuff. I just want to use my gift card and not see it go to waste.
> 
> Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


Generally batteries are a no go

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (8/12/18)

I have a 20$ voucher too, can I join in ? 

Sent from aPhone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Constantbester (22/12/18)

@Franky3 and @Faiyaz Cheulkar if you are still intrested can you guys please pm me the stuff you want with your address and code.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (22/12/18)

Constantbester said:


> @Franky3 and @Faiyaz Cheulkar if you are still intrested can you guys please pm me the stuff you want with your address and code.


I have a voucher too ,was hoping someone would do this thing so I can join.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Constantbester (22/12/18)

Resistance said:


> I have a voucher too ,was hoping someone would do this thing so I can join.


You can also just pm me the details....

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (22/12/18)

So are we splitting the shipping what's the plan?

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Franky3 (22/12/18)

Constantbester said:


> @Franky3 and @Faiyaz Cheulkar if you are still intrested can you guys please pm me the stuff you want with your address and code.


Thank you very much. I will be in contact with you shortly. 

Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (22/12/18)

Constantbester said:


> @Franky3 and @Faiyaz Cheulkar if you are still intrested can you guys please pm me the stuff you want with your address and code.


I will have to go home and check. Will pm u what I want 

Sent from aPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Constantbester (22/12/18)

Resistance said:


> So are we splitting the shipping what's the plan?


If you guys stay far from me then you will have to pay shipping to you from me. I will cover int. Shipping through post office if you guys want better shipping then we will have to split shipping

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Franky3 (22/12/18)

Constantbester said:


> If you guys stay far from me then you will have to pay shipping to you from me. I will cover int. Shipping through post office if you guys want better shipping then we will have to split shipping


Thank you very much. I think I speak for all involved. We really appreciate it alot. 

Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Constantbester (23/12/18)

Hi @Resistance and @Faiyaz Cheulkar ,

how are your lists coming. If possible I would like to order no later than the 25th. Thank you @Franky3 for sending your stuff through.

Sincerely 
Constant

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (23/12/18)

Constantbester said:


> Hi @Resistance and @Faiyaz Cheulkar ,
> 
> how are your lists coming. If possible I would like to order no later than the 25th. Thank you @Franky3 for sending your stuff through.
> 
> ...


Just reached home, came back to my home country after a long time 

Sent from aPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (23/12/18)

Will reply back with the list as soon as you get up in morning

Sent from aPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (23/12/18)

Constantbester said:


> Hi @Resistance and @Faiyaz Cheulkar ,
> 
> how are your lists coming. If possible I would like to order no later than the 25th. Thank you @Franky3 for sending your stuff through.
> 
> ...


Will do Mr @Constantbester .was looking for a squonker as mine just packed up. will reply as soon as possible.thank you

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Resistance (23/12/18)

Resistance said:


> Will do Mr @Constantbester .was looking for a squonker as mine just packed up. will reply as soon as possible.thank you


Just realized it was not going to happen. I just checked my vouchers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (24/12/18)

Franky3 said:


> How is the shipping on batteries. I know thats one thing that not a lot of companies want to ship.
> 
> I dont mind waiting on stuff. I just want to use my gift card and not see it go to waste.
> 
> Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


I haven't ordered from them but I've heard they're not bad.I have however ordered from other big China sites (Fasttech,3fvape etc) and had little to ***** about.The prices are better than most and they may give free shipping, though I'm in the States so it is a different animal than S.A. As far as shipping speed I've gotten things anywhere from under 2 wks.to a month.I personally wouldn't have a problem shopping with them.Good luck!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (12/1/19)

Thanks @Constantbester for the awesome gesture and effort you put into this.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

